# Jackson Hole trip 2011



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

We went the first week of February this year, and the snow was great. The long range forecast has WY getting bombed this winter, so any time after December should be solid. I'm planning on going again January, most likely later in the month. Don't wait too long or else it'll be rough finding a hotel. You should be cool finding some good bargains in December. Enjoy your trip. Jackson's the best.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah I've heard la nina should be good for there and can't wait to ride that mountain in epic pow conditions!


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

AccuWeather.com - Meteo Madness | Henry's Winter Forecast for Dec. 1, 2010 to March 31, 2011

looks like it should be a great snow season in Jackson Hole!!!


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

so 200% of 459" is...... a shitload


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Just remember later you go more filled in everything is. Since JH is a steep resort, it takes more snow to fill everything in.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Just remember later you go more filled in everything is. Since JH is a steep resort, it takes more snow to fill everything in.



The amount of snow JH gets, that's not much of a worry unless you go early season


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I was referring really to stay away early december or even mid.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

that's why I'm going late Jan early Feb, want to get it at its best


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 22, 2007)

*Jackson*

Jackson Rocks. Take a day trip to Grand Targhee if you can. It's like having your own private resort. Been to JH twice and had ungodly powder days each time along with some bluebird days. One day we had "27" inches. INSANE. Make sure you know what you are doing. JH is to be taken seriously. I'm planning my trip for this year as we speak.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

my trip is scheduled. So stoked to finally get to JH, hoping the pow cooperates and gives up the fresh everyday!!!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm going in mid Feb. I have signed up for their snow reports. It seems every second day they get 5 inches. Can't wait!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Powsurfer, JHMR crossed the 300" mark for the season earlier this week. They posted some photos and videos on their website that are insane. 

I did your trip last year...flew into SLC, hit Brighton, then drove to JH for two days at JHMR and one at GT, then back to SLC to hit Solitude. Drive isn't too bad. Boring, but you'll be stoked knowing what awaits. Check out the Hobacks and Moran Face/Woods at JHMR. Some of the other choice stuff wasn't open because it was a bad snow year.

I'm going to JH for a solid week at the end of Feb. Hope you (and I) catch the storm cycles while there.

Enjoy!


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

roremc said:


> I'm going in mid Feb. I have signed up for their snow reports. It seems every second day they get 5 inches. Can't wait!


I'll be there the 6th-12th. are you there the same week?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I rescheduled my trip, no significant snow over the next week. Looks like some fresh tomorrow but I'm looking for a significant storm so I can be patient to score big!!!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

When did you reschedule it for?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got back from Jackson Hole on Thursday (Jan 27). There wasn't much super fresh powder on the more popular slopes (the triplet of blue runs under the Casper lift), but conditions there were still very, very decent on the blacks north of Apres Vous lift, the runs coming down from the Tram/Rendzevous, and of course everything around Headwall and above Casper.

You missed some good days. I walked straight onto the Tram Tuesday & Wednesday....and Wednesday in particular was an inversion day, where it was WAAAAY warmer (and sunny) on the peaks than at the base of the mountain.

I didn't get to do the entire mountain, but Sublette, the Tram, Apres Vous (blacks) and Headwall had more than enough powder on them to keep me satsified.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a photo from one of the inversion days.

Does this look like bad riding to you?

Riftwave Photos


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Here is a photo from one of the inversion days.
> 
> Does this look like bad riding to you?
> 
> Riftwave Photos


Yeah, that looks terrible! haha


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

*JH in late March*

Anyone know what the conditions are like in late March? Does JH still get snowstorms or is it usually what's left over from the rest of the season?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

raj0194 said:


> Anyone know what the conditions are like in late March? Does JH still get snowstorms or is it usually what's left over from the rest of the season?


it'll snow in march. I'd bet my life on it


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!! I hope it does.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going early march, or whenever the pow looks best in march!


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

PowSurfer said:


> I'm going early march, or whenever the pow looks best in march!



Powsurfer: If you remember would you post how the conditions were, after your trip? I didn't realize JH's season ends at the beginning of April.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

after getting sick I missed this week which looks pretty good, I'll be there this coming sunday - friday should be good, can't wait!


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

PowSurfer said:


> after getting sick I missed this week which looks pretty good, I'll be there this coming sunday - friday should be good, can't wait!


Ya it's been dumping just about everyday in JH. Have a great time. 2 weeks until I'm there!!


----------

